# Ronda 715



## PC-Magician

*Ronda 715*


View Advert


Anyone have a faulty Roda 715 quartz movement? I need to practice stripping one down and rebuilding it.

Fingers crossed.




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

04/01/22



*Price or Trade Value*

1,000,000.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

